
Show HN: SpaceChop – simple and cheap image optimization - ericwenn
https://spacechop.com
======
dota_god2
Do you deliver to Russia also? I am working on project with many images.
Contact me.

~~~
timbrandin18
I think you can contact them on info@spacechop.com, got this from looking at
their footer.

------
di0x74
Hmm tbh i think $10 it's a bit expensive as the cheapest plan

~~~
timbrandin18
I heard they will change that to $5 or $0 without usage.

------
neys22
Very interesting concept!

